
Ask HN: Show your own blog/vlog - Red_Tarsius
Title. Share your personal cyberspace and what you&#x27;re writing&#x2F;vlogging about.
======
stevenacreman
[https://kubedex.com/](https://kubedex.com/) \- I write about playing with
Kubernetes

When I was young, before my first IT job, I used to love playing with Xen,
distcc and watching my desktop pc scroll compiler output for days rebuilding
my X-Windows. I fell in love with the idea of Beowulf clusters and Gestalt
computing.

Kubernetes combines a lot of all of that stuff so I'm very lucky to both work
and spend my free time on what would be a hobby anyway.

~~~
barli
what are your father's and mother's professions?

------
SchabrechtsK
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEJxHRVVF3bLrv6XANtcPbQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEJxHRVVF3bLrv6XANtcPbQ)

Started a vlog to show my journey as a developer and freelancer. The videos
are about developing, starting and maintaining your own company, meetup &
conference reports and improving productivity.

It's still in its infancy so feedback is always appreciated!

------
hola_mundo
I'm writing about engineering compensation, management, and leadership here:
[https://blindchief.com/how-much-do-engineering-managers-
make...](https://blindchief.com/how-much-do-engineering-managers-make/)

Much of the content is going to be geared towards folks who may be moving from
an IC position into management.

It's a difficult transition that's taken me years to navigate -- hoping I can
save others some time (and pain!)

------
techdragon
I’ve tried to abstract my “blog” into a personal aggregator that provides a
central place to see (and caches) the activity I want to share with other
people.

[http://www.techdragon.io](http://www.techdragon.io)

I’m working on a pretty major overhaul for the next version and I’m
considering making it into a SaaS product since there seems to be no
equivalent options that don’t require you self hosting someone’s open source
product (with the associated maintenance that this will incur) that may or may
not continue being updated to support new services (which was what motivates
my work on the next version)

~~~
Red_Tarsius
Your link doesn't seem to work, try this
[http://techdragon.io](http://techdragon.io)

------
Rainymood
I wrote one blog post that became a top post here on HN (2nd top post with
over 500 points and 100 comments) [1].

My blog can be found here [2] ... I write about ... all kinds of stuff but
mainly technology, data science, and stuff ... I'd like to write more about
management and leadership but I feel like I lack the credibility to talk about
it.

[1] [https://www.janmeppe.com/blog/regex-for-
noobs/](https://www.janmeppe.com/blog/regex-for-noobs/)

[2] [https://www.janmeppe.com](https://www.janmeppe.com)

------
palidanx
Super extensive guides about my travels. Only 2 posts, but each took multiple
weeks to write.

[https://guides.shinzu.com/guides/](https://guides.shinzu.com/guides/)

~~~
troycarlson
Oaxaca link appears to be broken...it links to the Taiwan post.

Great write-ups, btw.

~~~
palidanx
fixed! ty!

------
meagher
The Web’s Grain [https://websgrain.com/](https://websgrain.com/)

A blog about tech products I started to write everyday.

Meagher.co
[https://github.com/tmm/tmm.github.io/tree/e1a673aab9fdcaa488...](https://github.com/tmm/tmm.github.io/tree/e1a673aab9fdcaa4889195db4dc1de59de123b82/blog/_posts)

My personal website blog with 41 medium-sized posts about design, data, code,
philosophy, etc.

Edit: Both of these are currently lapsed.

------
bkq
[https://andrewpillar.com](https://andrewpillar.com)

Blog a little about some of the programming I do in my free time. Most recent
post I wrote was about using first class functions for idiomatic query
building in Go [1].

[1] - [https://andrewpillar.com/programming/2019/07/13/orms-and-
que...](https://andrewpillar.com/programming/2019/07/13/orms-and-query-
building-in-go/)

------
Altaer
[https://www.developingdapper.com/](https://www.developingdapper.com/)

I found it difficult to learn how to dress properly when starting with zero
knowledge on the subject, and every article and website I could find on the
subject was always a "How to be the best dressed person in the room". I
started this blog to help people take the first steps in dressing properly.

------
lukaszkups
[https://lukaszkups.net](https://lukaszkups.net) ->
[https://lukaszkups.net/notes/](https://lukaszkups.net/notes/)

I write about tech / geeky lifestyle / programming (JavaScript/Vue.js/Front-
end focused).

------
philipkiely
Blog: [https://philipkiely.com/essays](https://philipkiely.com/essays) \- I
write about my experiences in software development.

Vlog: [http://youtube.kiely.xyz](http://youtube.kiely.xyz) \- A series from my
studies abroad in Budapest

------
edmundo
[https://edmundojr.com](https://edmundojr.com)

I write about design and code and the intersection between the two (or at
least I try to).

The most difficult thing for me is maintaining the blog updated with new
content, as every time I write a post I usually feel the need to redesign the
whole thing altogether

------
atsaloli
Sysadminy stuff such as my "the network ate my font!" story,
[http://verticalsysadmin.com/blog/sysadmin-war-story-the-
netw...](http://verticalsysadmin.com/blog/sysadmin-war-story-the-network-ate-
my-font/)

------
carlmungz
Still need to turn this into a proper blog but you can find me at
[https://dev.to/carlmungazi](https://dev.to/carlmungazi) writing about my
journey rebuilding different parts of the frontend stack (think framework,
testing library, build tool etc).

------
code_devil
[https://amehta.github.io/posts/](https://amehta.github.io/posts/)
Experimentation in tech/programming!

Also, plan to soon start photoblogging about my travels.

~~~
code_devil
[https://themountaintravelers.netlify.com/](https://themountaintravelers.netlify.com/)

------
pyb
Still quite unfinished, but my site
[https://lightmeta.com](https://lightmeta.com) has a couple of posts that
might interest HN readers, in the Blog section and the Perspectives section.

------
maynman
[https://mitchum.blog/](https://mitchum.blog/) I write mostly about
programming, but also about whatever I happen to be interested in at the
moment.

------
veddox
[https://terranostra.one](https://terranostra.one)

My background is ecological modelling, so my blog is a merry mix of ecology,
programming, and reviews of books I read.

------
DerArzt01
[https://cavalier.dev](https://cavalier.dev) It is a site that I can just toss
anything onto. It is really new, and doesn't have much content but it is mine.

------
navyad
[https://codeureka.blogspot.com/](https://codeureka.blogspot.com/) mostly
python related stuff and other stuff with which i'm tinkering.

------
andremedeiros
[https://andre.cool](https://andre.cool)

I'm trying to write about the Shitshow Sidekick that I'm working on (there's a
post that describes what it is.)

------
tmaly
[https://tysonmaly.com](https://tysonmaly.com) I write about engineering
management, programming, and other random topics.

------
nocubicles
I write about SAP and sometimes software in general.
[https://allbyd.com/blog/](https://allbyd.com/blog/)

------
mraza007
Here's mine I write about python and general technology
[https://muhammadraza.me/](https://muhammadraza.me/)

------
banna2
[https://101node.io](https://101node.io)

I write about server side web development using Node, Express, Javascript,
mongodb

------
mpurham
[https://marcell.me](https://marcell.me)

I write about design and programming mostly iOS, C/C++, and Ruby.

------
ruairidhwm
[https://ruairidh.dev](https://ruairidh.dev) \- general coding and my first
image recognition project.

------
milap
[http://milapneupane.com.np](http://milapneupane.com.np) Blogs on AWS,
programming, Golang, NodeJS

------
__warlord__
[https://memogarcia.mx](https://memogarcia.mx) I write about very random stuff
and technology

------
countryqt30
[https://www.alleaktien.de](https://www.alleaktien.de)

------
davchana
[https://dav.today](https://dav.today)

Just a collection of random things or experiences I come across.

------
barrowclift
Here's mine: [https://barrowclift.me](https://barrowclift.me)

Hosted with Github Pages and Jekyll.

------
drakonka
[http://liza.io](http://liza.io)

I mostly write about snails, but sometimes general life things too.

------
AlchemistCamp
[https://alchemist.camp](https://alchemist.camp)

Learn Elixir and Phoenix by _building_ things.

------
taprun
I write about pricing strategy. [https://taprun.com](https://taprun.com)

------
susam
[https://susam.in/](https://susam.in/)

On technology, mathematics, etc.

------
billconan
[https://epiphany.pub](https://epiphany.pub)

My tech blog on different topics

------
sharmi
Https://www.minvolai.com

I blog on what I learn so I something for reference

------
dogano
about CS and stuff: [https://dogan-ucar.de](https://dogan-ucar.de)

